# [JavaME] Nokia 6100



## fluessig (18. März 2003)

Hi, 
ich möchte ein wenig mit Java an meinem neuen Handy basteln. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung, wie man sich dafür eine Entwicklungsumgebung einrichtet und was man alles dafür braucht?
Ich war bereits auf der http://forum.nokia.com aber so recht schlau bin ich daraus noch nicht geworden. 

Wäre froh ein paar Erfahrungsberichte von euch zu dem Thema zu hören.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. März 2003)

Warte ne weile,
dann kann ich berichten. 
Bin grad dabei mir das anzueignen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (21. März 2003)

Servus!

Das Thema würde mich auch sehr interessieren...

Gruss Tom


----------



## fluessig (23. März 2003)

Vielleicht ein kurzer Zwischenstand meiner eigenen Bemühungen. Ich hab mir jetzt auf der forum.nokia Seite das SDK für's 7210 gezogen - dummerweise zuerst noch den Serialkey vergessen. Ich weiss jetzt, dass mein 6100 zur den series 40 Handys von Nokia gehört. (Was da noch alles dabei ist weiss ich nicht genau, glaub 6610, 5100, ...) Auf jeden Fall soll das das nötige Entwicklungszeug sein. 
Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Tutorial, aber das werde ich wohl auch bald finden.

@tdar2 Welcher Hersteller interessiert dich denn so?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. März 2003)

Hi Flüssig!

Siemens und Nokia... --> SL 45i und 6310i

>Gruss Tom


----------



## fluessig (25. März 2003)

Ist sozusagen Abfall meiner Recherchen. Hier ist der Link für Siemenshandys:
http://www2.siemens.fi/developers.jsp

Ist wie alles auf Englisch.

http://www.community24.net/
hab ich als deutsches Forum zu dem Thema gefunden. Da werd ich mich erstmal etwas rumtreiben.

http://midlet.org/userguide.jsp ist sehr vielversprechend. Immerhin 189 Games zum freien download inkl. Doom ;-)


----------



## fluessig (16. April 2003)

*Weiterer Zwischenstand*

Brief_Introduction_to_MIDP_Programming_v1_0.pdf
dieses file ist definitiv der Anfang, aber nicht ganz leicht. Ich hab noch mehr gefunden, aber noch nicht gelesen. 
Wie gesagt, wer sich für das Thema interessiert soll sich im Thread melden.
Es wird doch noch ein paar Leute geben, die sich für die Javaprogrammierung eines Nokia 7210, 6610, 5100 oder 6100 interessieren oder?


----------



## rammellaus (6. Mai 2003)

ja ich wills für 7650 haben!!! brauch man doch nur nen emulator,ne?


----------



## fluessig (6. Mai 2003)

7650 ist langweilig - sorry, musste sein. Melde dich bei http://forum.nokia.com an und bestell dort eine CD für Entwickler. Dann bekommst du diese KOSTENLOS zugeschickt. Dauert nur ein wenig. Damit kannst du für alle series 60 Geräte entwickeln mit Symbian OS.


----------



## rammellaus (7. Mai 2003)

wieso is das damit langweilig und womit ist es interessanter?


----------



## fluessig (7. Mai 2003)

Es ist natürlich nicht langweilig. Das hab ich nur geschrieben, weil ich diese dumme CD so einfach bekommen habe, aber ich kein Handy dafür habe. Für mein Handy ist es aber schwieriger die richtigen Sachen zusammenzustellen, da verschickt Nokia leider keine CDs, zumindest hab ich keine gefunden 
Aber viel Spaß mit der CD, bei mir hats 3 Wochen gedauert, aber ist schon was besonderes ein Paket aus Finnland zu bekommen


----------



## rammellaus (7. Mai 2003)

da sind recht viele java proggys zum download zb hier:
http://www.forum.nokia.com/javaforum/main/1,6566,1_0_30,00.html
sicha das ich das nicht irgendwo von dort saugen kann? welche dateien/proggys brauch ich denn genau?


----------



## wolfims (26. Mai 2003)

*Re: Weiterer Zwischenstand*

ja, fluessig, es gibt zumindest noch einen, der sich für diese programmierung interessiert - nämlich mich!
ich will mir gerade ein neues handy kaufen, am liebsten das 6610 und versuche rauszukriegen, was es in sachen midlet-programmierung alles kann.
aber über das 6610 finde ich rein gar nichts. bedeutet dies, dass alle series 40-handys gleich funktionieren, wo finde ich einen 6610-emulator, ...


----------



## fluessig (26. Mai 2003)

Hi wolfims
den Emulator hab ich mir auch noch nicht geholt, aber prinzipiell ist alles auf den beiden Handys gleich (sind ja beide series 40). Leider hab ich das Vorhaben gerade etwas auf Eis gelegt (Studium *grml*). Aber den Emulator bräuchte ich eigentlich auch noch. Wenn du einen guten gefunden hast (ich glaub ich hab auch mal einen auf midlet.org gesehen) dann schreibs bitte.
Alles was ich bei meinem Spiel bisher hab sind die Grafiken, Code ist noch nichts da :-(


----------



## SunboX (12. Juni 2003)

Ich versuche mir MIDP auch gerade anzueignen. Habe ein NOKIA 7650 und bin eigendlich damit zufrieden. Hier ist ein gutes deutsches Tutorial:

http://www.midlet-review.com/articles/j2me_01_german.htm 

Eine Frage hab ich auchnoch. Wenn ich eine Liste erstellt habe, wie kann ich dann, wenn ich einen Listeneintrag markiere und FIRE (8) drücke, eine aktion ausführen? Sprich, wie benutze ich keyRelease(....)? Funktioniert auf meinem Handy irgendwie alles nicht. Ich wollte mir halt nur ein Menue basteln.  Mein Code sieht so aus:


```
protected void keyReleased(int keyCode){
if((keyCode == 8) && (list.getSelectedIndex == 1))
{
//mach was;
}
}
```

Hat jemand eine kleine Beispieldatei für mich? 

Ciao SunboX


----------



## SunboX (12. Juni 2003)

Ach ja, noch eine Info das keiner darüberstolpert.  Das NOKIA 7650 "frisst" kein MIDP 2.0. Also ladet euch das alte Toolkit von Sun herunter (1.04) und kompiliert eure Files damit. Wenn ihr das neue Toolkit 2.0 dazu nehmt bricht das Handy noch bei der Installation ab und meldet einen Systemfehler!

Ciao SunboX


----------



## SunboX (17. Juni 2003)

Hab mein erstes Programm fertig. ) Wer es benödigt, es konvertiert Dezimal, Hexadezimal, Dual und Oktal Zahlen ineinander. Für Informatiker und Elektroniker ganz interessant. (getestet auf NOKIA 7650!)

HABEN! 

Ciao SunboX


----------



## Patrick Kamin (27. Juni 2003)

*-*

Hallo Leute,
bekomme morgen mein Nokia 6610 und bin schon komplett mit Java SDK und J2ME Toolkit ausgerüstet. Werde mir heute nacht noch ein paar Beispiele reinziehen und morgen dann gleich mal testen.
Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja eine kleine Gruppe zusammen, wäre klasse.
Also, auf los gehts los.


----------



## SunboX (28. Juni 2003)

Würde gerne in der Gruppe mitmachen. ) Hier meine ersten 2 Programme (eines steht ja schon oben) Hab jetzt auch ein NOKIA 3650. *freu*

KennzeichenFinder 1.0 dt.
http://www.mobile2day.de/platform_p...1&catname=Tools&subcatname=Sonstiges&mod=1129 
NumberRadixConverter 1.1
http://www.mobile2day.de/platform_p...1&catname=Tools&subcatname=Sonstiges&mod=1129 

Ciao SunboX


----------



## CyberPunk (1. Juli 2003)

Wo kann ich denn die ganzen Programme runterladen die ich für die programmierung brauche (hab sie bis jetzt leider nich gefunden). 

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bitte auch sagen welche möglichkeiten es gibt die Programme auf Handy zu bekommen?


----------



## SunboX (1. Juli 2003)

also ich verwende den Borland JBuilder inclusive dem Mobile Kit für den Borland JBuilder. Und das SDK von sun.

Borland JBuilder 
Mobile Information Device Profile (MIDP) 1.0.3  

Falls dein Handy BT (BlueTooth) unterstützt, kauf dir so einen Dongle und sende sie (die JAR Files) direkt ans handy. Dann gehts du auf "Kurzmitteilung anzeigen..." und schon startet die Installation.  

Ciao SunboX


----------



## Thomas Darimont (1. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Unterstützt denn der JBuilder mit dem MobileKit MIDP 2.0?
http://java.sun.com/products/midp/

Gruss Tom


----------



## SunboX (1. Juli 2003)

Ja, die Mobile Edition wurde dafür gedacht. Guckst du hier, ende 2. Abschnitt: http://www.borland.de/news/press_releases/2003/06_23_mobile_entwicklung.html

[Edit] Ups, J2ME != MIDP 2  , aber denke schon. ich benutze die Funktionen nie (kann den Code nicht leiden) und ist insgesamt auch etwas spärlich. Außerdem muß man die Testumgebung selbst noch integrieren.   Du kannst ja auch einfach J2ME 2.0 unter den Tools -> JDK hinzufügen. Dann gehts auf jeden Fall (hab ich so gemacht)


----------



## CyberPunk (1. Juli 2003)

Und die ganzen Teile sind sozusagen Symbion kompatibel?!?


----------



## CyberPunk (1. Juli 2003)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage: Wenn ich zB ein Programm programmieren will, dass zum Beispiel automatisch ein sms verschickt wenn ich im Urlaub bin (natürlich erst wenn ich den Modus aktiviert habe), kann ich das dann auch mit den Programmen machen, und wenn ja, vielleicht ganz grob wie


----------



## SunboX (2. Juli 2003)

@ CyberPunk

Kannst du schon Java programmieren? (nicht böse gemeint!) Falls nicht, arbeite lieber erst einmal die Tutorials, welche es vielzählig im netz gibt, durch. Ansonsten such mal auf der Forum.Nokia Seite nach "NOKIA Java SMS API". Dern Rest von dienem Posting müsstest du als Programmierer eigendlich selbst beantworten können...

Ciao André


----------



## CyberPunk (3. Juli 2003)

Ehrlich gesagt ich kenn mich keinen deut in Java aus, könnte dir keinen einzigen Code schreiben. Ich arbeite aber in ner it Firma und mein Chef hat mir gesagt ich soll alles über Handy Programmierung, speziell für Nokia uns Siemens raussuchen. Ich schreib eher Verwaltungsprogramme und kenn mich mit VB und dem ganzen SQL kram aus


----------



## SunboX (3. Juli 2003)

Ach so, das erklärt n atürlich einiges.  Naja, soviel weiß ich leider auch noch nicht, da ich erst mit "Handyprogrammierung" angefangen habe. Aber such doch mit Google einfach mal nach den begriffen "MIDP" und "MIDlet" oder guck mal auf die Seiten von NOKIA und SIEMENS, da müsstest du eigendlich alles finden, was du brauchst.

Ciao Sunbox


----------



## CyberPunk (7. Juli 2003)

Ich hab schon wieder ne Frage: Ich bräuchte ein sogenanntes SDK für die Handyprogrammierung wo alles schön dazu erklärt wird, wäre Nett wenn ihr mir dazu eine Seite nennen könntet, oder noch besser wenn einer von euch sowas zu Hause auf der Platte hat, schickt mir das mal bitte, größe is Egal, so 1-2 Seiten wären gut! (--> bitte für Handys mit Symbian, also die neue Generation der Handys )

Dann hab ich noch ein weiteres Problem: Ich weiß inzwischen dass ich durch ein Kabel meine Programme auf mein Handy laden kann. Nun wollt ich mal Wissen welche anderen Möglichkeiten mir noch offen stehen, und ob es bei der Übertragung einen Unterschied zwischen Symbian und nicht Symbian Handys gibt. 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

CP


----------



## CyberPunk (9. Juli 2003)

Kann mir das niemand beantworten?


----------



## SunboX (9. Juli 2003)

zu 1) java.sun.com , der Rest steht hier drin

zu 2) http://www.google.de

ist nich böse gemeint, aber da solltest du alles finden.

Ciao SunboX


----------



## CyberPunk (9. Juli 2003)

Ich hab gestern 4 Stunden in google gesucht, und konnte leider immer nur die gleichen Antworten finden und nicht die die ich wollte. Bei der Übertragung zB steht nirgends ein Hinweis ob ich es per sms verschicken kann oder nicht. Mit reichen leider nicht die antworten bt, ir und e-mail :-(


----------



## SunboX (9. Juli 2003)

Sag erst mal, was du für ein Handy hast.


----------



## CyberPunk (9. Juli 2003)

ich brauchs für die gesamte +60 Reihe, also alle die ein Farbdisplay haben inkl. den Communicatern.


----------



## SunboX (9. Juli 2003)

Du meinst alle Nokia Handys mit Symbian 60?


----------



## CyberPunk (9. Juli 2003)

Jo, ich glaub das sind alle mit Farbdisplay, so wurde mir das zumindest erklärt...


----------



## SunboX (9. Juli 2003)

Datenkabel ist mist, mir ist zumindest keines bekannt was richtig funktioniert. Am besten kaufst du dir einen Bluetooth dongle, guck mal in dem Forum hier http://www.handykult.de/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=69421. Infrarot Verbindung geht zwar auch, macht aber viele Probleme. Dateien lädst du auf die Handys, indem du Sie auf dem PC rechts anklickst und senden an -> Blutooth wählst. Dann auf dem Handy alles öffnen und bestätigen, fertig.


----------



## CyberPunk (9. Juli 2003)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## AleX (5. September 2003)

hi, jemand auch Erfahrungen mit dem Sony Ericsson T610?

Ist ja auch Javafähig.
Javakentnisse hab ich auch und nen Bluetooth Adapter hab ich sowieso.

Also wäre dankbar, wenn jemand mir seine Erfahrungen (falls vorhanden) offenbaren würd


----------



## Basskicker (7. September 2003)

Hallo

Also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
Hab volgende Ideen+bitte um erklärung/hilfe!

Kann man für das 7250 oder ähnliche handy´s ein Javaprogramm programmieren, womit man die Infrarotschnittschnittsctelle (IR) nsteuern kann un dann Texte/SMS über IR versenden kann
Und dann noch eine Frage-da man ja kein Viedeorec für das Nokia 7250 bekomm-da es ja kein Sybian hat-geht das vielleicht auch über Java sowas zu basteln

MFG


----------



## AleX (7. September 2003)

ist es eigentlich möglich vom handy aus, in dem fall das t610, mithilfe der 
infarotschnittstelle z.b.: nen Fernsehr oder Videorecorder zu steuern?

^- nur so ne idee, aber wäre ziemlich


----------



## Basskicker (8. September 2003)

Also bei Nokia geht das ohne weiteres nicht.
Nur für die handys mit symbian gibt es wohl ein java pro. womit man per IR den TV bedienen kann! Bei Ericson weiß ich das nicht-denke aber nicht-da es ja höchstwahrscheinlich kein Symbian hat


----------



## AleX (8. September 2003)

hmm, wie kommst auf 


> da es ja höchstwahrscheinlich kein Symbian hat


 ? 

Also das T610 ist ja im moment das beste handy und nen Infrarotport hat es ja auch...

Was ist dieses "Symbian" eigentlich genau?


----------



## Kepper (8. Oktober 2003)

*Weis jemand wo man*

Weis jemand wo man prog mit den endungen jar runterladen kan :-( :-(


----------



## hreic (23. Januar 2004)

*Vibrationsfunktionen?*

Hallo!

Ist es eigentlich beim Nokia 6600 möglich, in selbstprogrammierten Spielen die Vibrationsfunktionen zu nutzen?

VIelen Dank für Antworten!

Holger


----------



## fluessig (25. Januar 2004)

@hreic Also in MIDP Programmen die die spezielle API von Nokia nutzen ist dies möglich.

@Alex Symbian oder Symbian OS ist das Betriebssystem, dass in den Serie 60 Geräten von Nokia verwendet wird (7650,3650,6600 und andere)


----------



## zauberertz (25. Januar 2004)

*Java auf Handys....*

Hi Leute,

Spezial funktionen der jeweiligen Handys wie ( Blauzahn,SMS, Ir, Vibration und Sound) ist derzeit noch vom jewiligen Hersteller SDK abhängig! Ich empfehle euch den SDK vom Hersteller runter zu laden. Meistens muß man sich kostenlos registrieren. Links kann ich bei bedarf noch posten. 
Als J2ME IDE würde ich NetBeans mit entsprechendem plugin benutzen. Vorallen dingen kann man hir den Hersteller SDK problemlos einbinden und auch "normanle" Java Anwendungen entwickeln. 

Mfg
Thomas

---
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten.


----------



## tomkruse (28. Januar 2004)

*Re: Vibrationsfunktionen?*



> _Original geschrieben von hreic _
> *Hallo!
> 
> Ist es eigentlich beim Nokia 6600 möglich, in selbstprogrammierten Spielen die Vibrationsfunktionen zu nutzen?
> ...



HI!

Ja, das sollte gehen, und zwar mittels der Klasse DeviceControl. Dort kannst Du die Vibrationsfunktion sowie die Hintergrundbeleuchtung an- bzw. abschalten.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## tomkruse (28. Januar 2004)

*Re: Weis jemand wo man*



> _Original geschrieben von Kepper _
> *Weis jemand wo man prog mit den endungen jar runterladen kan :-( :-( *



Blöde Frage: Was willst Du damit? Die Endung "jar" bezeichnet nur ein Archiv. Drinnen sein kann da so ziemlich alles. Und selbest wenn es sich um eine ausführbare jar-Datei handelt muß das noch lange keine sein, die auch auf einem Handy läuft.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## tomkruse (28. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AleX _
> [Also das T610 ist ja im moment das beste handy und nen Infrarotport hat es ja auch...



Also das kommt jetzt drauf an. Es ist wirklich ein gutes Handy aber was die J2ME-Funktionalität betrifft ist es sicher nicht das beste, denn es ist bei der Ausführung von Java-Anwendungen ausgesprochen langsam.

Cu - Tom.


----------

